
Ask HN: How do you engage kids - mpai
I see that most kids in my family and neighbor hood spends most of the time on phone or tab watching garbage video like Ryan’s channel or some other toy review channel. How do you engage kids creatively to limit the media and technology time
======
mathattack
If it’s your own kid set hard limits. (30 mins per day or 2 hours per week
only weekends) There’s a huge industry in capturing your child’s attention,
and they don’t own the downside.

